# AthlonXP -> AMD Phenon X4

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

da ich mir mal was Gutes goennen wollte, habe ich mir o.g. Prozessor mit Mainboard und 4 GB Ram gekauft.

Nun bin ich am Ueberlegen wegen dem weiteren Vorgehen:

(Ich war immer stolz darauf, dass ich den Rechner trotz 3 Festplattencrashs und 1-2GCC kaputt, immer wieder reparieren konnte.)

1)Daher wuerde ich gerne versuchen, die aktuelle Situation umzubauen.

Der Guide auf gentoo.org, verraet mir aber nur, wie man die CHOST Variable umbaut.

Geht das auch bei einem Wechsel von x86 auf amd64?

2)Koennte ich sonst "einfach" eine Stage3 Grundinstallation in einem separaten Verzeichnis machen, und diese anschliessend einfach ueber alles bestehende drueberkopieren?

Danach ein emerge -e1 world und alles sollte wieder gehen?

3)Komplett alles neu aufsetzen waere dann die letzte Variante... Dazu habe ich keine Fragen  :Wink: 

Danke

Tobi

----------

## fangorn

Der Phenom sollte alle Funktionen unterstützen die der Athlon-XP hatte. Dein System sollte also lauffähig sein. 

Wenn kein Umstieg auf 64 Bit geplant ist, einfach make.conf anpassen und emerge -e system, emerge -e world. Sollte nicht all zu lange dauern  :Twisted Evil: 

Beim Umstieg auf 64 Bit (amd64) geht das leider nicht!

Ich verwende immer den Ansatz, einen stage3 tarball zu entpacken, die alten Einstellungen zu übernehmen (handediterte Dateien in /etc, world file, portage logs wenn gewünscht  :Twisted Evil:  ) und dann aus dem world file ein script machen das alle zuvor installierten Pakete neu hoch zieht. Das funktioniert auch problemlos beim Wechsel der Architektur.

----------

## disi

Finswimmer, da du dich vermutlich auch damit beschaeftigt hast. Kennst du Jemand mit Erfahrung, ob der AMD Phenom 9850 Black Edition auf einem AM2 Socket richtig funktioniert?

Was ich bereits herausgefunden habe:

Einige sagen es wuerde gehen mit einem BIOS update auf "M2N32-SLI deluxe" (das habe ich) und AM2.

Die Kerne teilen die Stromzufuehr auf bei einem AM2+ Socket, dadurch koennte die Geschichte auf einem AM2 ziemlich warm werden.

Geschwindigkeit soll langsamer sein als bei einem AM2+.

Vermutlich hole ich mir dann laengerfristig sowieso auch ein neues Mutterbrett.   :Very Happy: 

Haendlern vertraue ich nicht wirklich. Wie vermisse ich die guten alten Zeiten, wo man in einen Laden ging und gute Beratung bekam...   :Confused: 

----------

## ixo

Hallo,

ich würde auf jeden Fall auf 64 Bit wechseln. Die 4 GB Speicher kannst Du in der Kernel Konfiguration bis 4GB nicht nutzen, da geht dann noch i/o etc. ab, was heißt, dass letztendlich 3-3,5GB nutzbar sind (war bei mir so).

Eine 32 Bit Konfiguration mit mehr als 4GB habe ich nicht ausprobiert, aber die Nutzung es Speichers ist da wohl alles andere als optimial oder performant.   :Wink: 

Daher würde ich den Schnitt jetzt gleich machen und nicht in einem halben Jahr wieder anfangen.

my 2c,

ixo

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *disi wrote:*   

> [...] ob der AMD Phenom 9850 Black Edition auf einem AM2 Socket richtig funktioniert?

 

Definiere "richtig"  :Wink: 

AM2+ Prozessoren passen mechanisch als auch elektrisch in ein AM2 Boards (und vice-versa).

Der Unterschied zwischen AM2+ und AM2 liegt im Wesentlichen darin das der AM2+ Sockel HyperTransport 3 sowie eine separate Stromversorgung für Prozessorkerne und Speichercontroller besitzt.

 *disi wrote:*   

> Einige sagen es wuerde gehen mit einem BIOS update auf "M2N32-SLI deluxe" (das habe ich) und AM2.

 

Praktisch alle mir bekannten AM2 Boards unterstützen, spätestens nach einem Bios-Update, auch die AM2+ Prozessoren. Bei einigen AM2 Boards halten die Spannungswandler allerdings den 140 Watt Phenom nicht stand.

Wie auch immer: Schau auf der MSI Homepage ob dein Prozessor für dieses Board gelistet ist. Wenn ja solltest du keine Probleme bekommen.

 *disi wrote:*   

> Die Kerne teilen die Stromzufuehr auf bei einem AM2+ Socket, dadurch koennte die Geschichte auf einem AM2 ziemlich warm werden.

 

Ja, vor allem aber steigt der Stromverbrauch gegenüber einem AM2+ Board.

 *disi wrote:*   

> Geschwindigkeit soll langsamer sein als bei einem AM2+.

 

Theoretisch stimmt das, da das AM2 Board HT 3 nicht unterstützt. Praktisch wird davon aber wohl nichts zu spüren sein wird. HT 3 wird erst in einem NUMA Verbund seine Geschwindigkeitsvorteile entfallten können, sprich in einem Multisockel-System.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## a.forlorn

1.) Ja, solange Du bei 32bit bleibst - bei 64bit kommst Du um eine Neuinstallation nicht herum

2.) Nein, geht auch nicht. /etc/conf.d/ kann man natürlich kopieren.

3.) Siehe 1.)

----------

## obrut<-

@ finswimmer:

wenn du nen 64 bit kernel hast, kannst du natürlich ein einem anderen verzeichnis im normalen betrieb ein neues 64er system kompilieren und das dann anstelle des 32ers nutzen oder hinterher das alte system von ner cd o.ä. aus mit dem neuen überschreiben. dadurch erhälst du ein sauberes system und kannst ganz normal nebenbei weiterarbeiten. ohne 64er kernel kannst du aber logischerweise das neue system nicht kompilieren. aber das sollte eigentlich klar sein.

----------

